# Introduction and Ricercare for orchestra.



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Looking forward to feedback and/or critique. Here is the score with sound: 




This is my channnel so feel free to subscribe


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Didn’t like the intro too much, rhythmically or harmonically kind of stale to my taste, but it really was quite thrilling from 4:00 onwards


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

In literature there is a quarrel, some say, between the ancients and the moderns. Using the ricercare in a modern way that you did, could be one way of peacemaking of that quarrel, but I personally like the continuation of this contest. The ancients are seen as less advanced by the moderns because they don't have the new knowledge which the moderns have, though that is in the eyes of the moderns, while the ancients have their status quo with rules and such which they used to create beautiful works of art. I think that as a pragmatist, I fall in with the moderns since I seek hope in place of knowledge, a view expressed by Richard Rorty, which I believe is one of the most advanced ways of thinking yet. A ricercare as I understand it, is a searching sort of music, with sophisticated fade ins and outs, effects and tensions. For me, there is more pressure in the act of seeking knowledge (thinking of Doctor Faustus) than by seeking hope, and I prefer a sort of meaning of the music which seeks more hope instead of knowledge, but I am open to reading any sort of music to interpret it in a useful way.


----------

